# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Scholl :TubeGauz Finger verband

## mikemouse

Hallo,

Wat is eigenlijk Scholl :TubeGauz Finger en voor wat dient het, ik denk soort plastic gips voor aan je vinger want ik heb pijn in mn linker wijsvinger, verstuikt ofzo, weet iemand hier uitleg, en google weet ook niks!

Greetz

----------


## Francesco

Het is een halfrond schaaltje wat om je vinger past en wat op zijn plaats wordt gehouden door een rondgeweven soort zwachtel (tube). Je kunt het zien als een spalkje vor je vinger.

----------


## beenbreek

Tubegauz is een verband van Scholl... maar of dat dat merk nog bestaat...?

Gr.

----------

